

Cisco: 50 Billion Connected Devices by 2020 - kumarski
http://www.cisco.com/web/about/ac79/docs/innov/IoT_IBSG_0411FINAL.pdf

======
Maven911
the 50 billion connected devices idea comes from Ericsson!

